# DWA list



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

This has probably been asked 1,000,000+ times before but does anyone have a link to an up to date DWA list please? I'm thinking for mamals - in particular, skunks, marmosets, raccoons e.t.c.

Just want to see if they are on there.

Cheers in advance, 
Volly


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

see the faq sticky at the top of the page, im sure its got a link


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Ta Very Much :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't think they are..
skunks - definately not. Lots of people on here have them
Marmosets - don't think so but some of them could be
Racoon - Nope... i remember watching Road Wars and somebody had one in the car with him when he got pulled over. It was sitting on his shoulder.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Meko said:


> don't think they are..
> skunks - definately not. Lots of people on here have them
> Marmosets - don't think so but some of them could be
> Racoon - Nope... i remember watching Road Wars and somebody had one in the car with him when he got pulled over. It was sitting on his shoulder.


LMFAO!!! I saw that too and that's why my wife now wants to know more about them, lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

have a word with http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/shplooble.html she's got one..


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

volly said:


> LMFAO!!! I saw that too and that's why my wife now wants to know more about them, lol


They are a handful mate! Very food orientated and I think they were DWA at one point. Very very cool animals to interact with though!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

volly said:


> LMFAO!!! I saw that too and that's why my wife now wants to know more about them, lol


 
word of warning mate...
you've got a unit, which means you're not making vivs in the garage... if you're not careful she'll be claiming the garage for a racoon.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

my boss in the shop where i use to ork has raccoons. they were on the paul o grady show not long ago! they were awesome things but very strong for something of there size. a lot of hardwork and def something i would get from a young age. they have extremely powerful bites and only came off dwa a little while ago.

personally i love them and the work with them is great but they take a lot of time up. def something you spend a lot of time with if you want it tame. they also need a huuuuuge amount of space to be kept happy.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes they used to be, a late friend of mine kept his first one without knowing they were DWAL listed (I don't know circumstances he got it under) when he past and he was looking to get another the shop he was dealing with asked about his licence which he did then have to get :blush:


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

kieran8143 said:


> my boss in the shop where i use to ork has raccoons. they were on the paul o grady show not long ago! they were awesome things but very strong for something of there size. a lot of hardwork and def something i would get from a young age. they have extremely powerful bites and only came off dwa a little while ago.
> 
> personally i love them and the work with them is great but they take a lot of time up. def something you spend a lot of time with if you want it tame. they also need a huuuuuge amount of space to be kept happy.



Reptile shop i got to sells them and there expensive to buy in american you could get them free rofl because of the large ammounts they have.


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

They have nasty bites and very sharp claws. If one takes a disliking to you, you're going to bleed...a lot.


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

UkReptiles said:


> Reptile shop i got to sells them and there expensive to buy in american you could get them free rofl because of the large ammounts they have.


they are quite expensive but i would be very wary if i ever ventured into getting one. i would def get a baby for sure.


----------

